# MacBook Pro won't stay on without power



## sking1001 (Feb 10, 2007)

My batter is over 60%, but when I unplug my MacBook, it just shuts down.
If I try to power back up without being plugged in, I hear the DVD drive spin, it starts to power up, then just goes off.

I can power up as long as it is plugged in.

Any ideas?

I have searched Apple and tried the PRAM reset and holding power button for 5 seconds with battery out, but nothing seems to work.

Am I going to have to have this repaired?

Thanks in advance,
sking


----------



## Yesurbius (Feb 10, 2007)

It sounds to me like its a battery issue.

It could be a setting with pmset - or corrupt configuration - but I doubt it.  An easy way to check that (after you've reset NVRAM) is to try booting off of your Mac OS X discs - does that work or does the same power issue happen?  Same Power Issue = Battery or Logic Board.


----------



## sking1001 (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess I will have to try and swap out the battery.

Can't boot from disc either.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 10, 2007)

If you're close to an Apple store, bring it in. If it's under a year old, Apple will fix it.


----------



## caribooyj (Feb 11, 2007)

Yesurbius said:


> It sounds to me like its a battery issue.
> 
> It could be a setting with pmset - or corrupt configuration - but I doubt it.  An easy way to check that (after you've reset NVRAM) is to try booting off of your Mac OS X discs - does that work or does the same power issue happen?  Same Power Issue = Battery or Logic Board.



Could you please elaborate on that... not exactly sure what that means. 
I was just going to throw the same question out when I've came across this thread.I started having the same problem  a few days ago. 

How does it work with the Apple warranty? I'm 600km north of the nearest Apple store (Vancouver). Can I contact them by email to get a replacement battery or do I have to send mine in first? Oh man, I need my Mac Book for work, that would really suck...


----------



## caribooyj (Feb 11, 2007)

One more question: Can I run my MacBook Pro completely without the battery?  Strictly on AC power without a battery in the battery compartment?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 11, 2007)

You have 90 days of free one-issue telephone support. If you contact them that way, they can isolate the problem, and either send you a new battery or have you ship your laptop in. If you're past the 90 day support, you can still phone them, but it can be expensive. You could extend your support by purchasing AppleCare. You can run without a battery, but like any other non-laptop computer, it will shut down when unplugged.


----------



## Yesurbius (Feb 11, 2007)

caribooyj said:


> How does it work with the Apple warranty? I'm 600km north of the nearest Apple store (Vancouver). Can I contact them by email to get a replacement battery or do I have to send mine in first? Oh man, I need my Mac Book for work, that would really suck...



It sucks when you have to be away from your computers, yes.  Truth is, it could be the logic board or the battery - so you'll have to send it in.  

This reason is why I purchase from an Authorized Apple reseller instead of Apple - they can usually bend over backwards for their loyal customers (ie. sending you a test battery)


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 11, 2007)

If Apple thinks it's the battery, they'll send you a new one, and you only have to return your old battery once the new one arrives. However, it's possible that this isn't a battery issue, so they may make you send it in. You could request a replacement battery instead of a ship-in service, but I don't know if they'd do that.


----------



## caribooyj (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks! Good info... I've also reset PRAM and NVRAM and are now running on battery power, so I should know if that solved the problem in the next hour or so.

Contacting Apple is harder than I thought. I can't seem to find an e-mail address for support/help only a toll free number. Since there is no regular phone available at my location that proofs to be a problem. I've contacted support services before (various other companies) and being on hold, while paying $2+ /min for sat phone is a bummer. That's why this forum is so great... tons of answers and no phone calls...


----------

